# billystix free rod contest"win a free rod"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

well we have a winner of the free billystix contest!
"what contest, what winner"?????? has billystix gone nuts.
no not totally. what i and my web master did was to build a program that has collected all past post and stored them, then we had the computer to randomally delete the post until we had 5 left, at this point we asked for the computer to select a winner based on a few facts. so now we have the winner of the billystix #30 lb class spiral rod .
and the winner is uhooooo i cant tell you who won cause that would mess up part #2 of the contest but still you have a winner, well you ask me how the cat hair are we gonna know?? well its pretty simple just give it some thought, i have the rod built and ready to ship on mon, the winner will recieve the rod next week, all yusssee gotta do is check your front porch daily to see who the winner is?? "aint this just 2 cool" now i hope this upsets you as well as i hope you think its 2 cool to sneak behind your backs and have a billystix contest and that you did not even know was going on. "sneaky-sneaky.
we will know who the winner is just as soon as that person post up "i won -i won" now comes more fun.
i want all of you to voice your thoughts on this double dealllling back sneakinnn stix contest because as you post you become part of #2.

now contest part #2.
we will run this part of the contest until sun 9-29-04. at this time i will collect all post and we will announce another billystix winner, so if you post up your thoughts on this under handed contest then you will be in the running for the billystix free off shore rod, remember to post as you never know how far i might take this, i might have something up my sleeve for more fun??????
what can i win?
i will build you a custom off shore rod that has a custom graphite smooth butt as well as fuzi hvy duty graphite seat. titatium guide, your name, fish of choice, colors your choice, this rod is a billystix rod valued at $250.00
so you stand to win a nice rod but you gotta post up lets give stix he?? for being so sneaky, or be kind its your choice, by the way the winner who has a rod coming in the mail is also a $250.00 rod. you just gotta love it. man chercking the mail daily like waiting on the i.r.s. refund check huh?
ok lets start the contest and good luck to all my texas pals.
stix
ps
this rod will be for some of the following,cobia,kings,bull reds.dorado.snaper.even a little surf fishinnnn.
mont please sticky this for the guys and gals


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

well, aint you one one sly man! HEHE thats just pure meanness billy . how can you make everyone look in the mail (along with their nieghbors mail) every day. sheesh! have you gone mad? lalalalalalalahahahahhaha now why did the comnputer pick the winner? thats messed up stix. LMAO....*duckin wilst runnin*........good luuck yall! *weird smirk on my face and crossin my fingers*..........................JJ


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I Think That Is Way Cool, Winning A Contest You Did Not Know You Were Even Entered In.keep Up The Good Work. Surprises Like These Are The Best Kind.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I need a new STIX


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*I like it Billy*

This sneeky computerized way of determining a lucky new owner of one of the finest rods around is great!

It kind of levels the playing field for those who can only access this site a few times a week, or who cannot post from their work computers.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

*I like it alot*

Billy,
Just send the rod to...well you know my address.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Yay!! I've got mail!! err maybe not.. Billy I wanna know how ya got everyones mailing addy.. Sneaky Sneaky man!! 
:bounce: 
I had a custom rod made once. Took me a whole summer of waxing polishing and taking care of my buddies boat (he was a guide). He built me a custom rod for all the work i did. I was 13 and that was the first and last custom rod i've ever owned. First trip out with it i hit the VHF Antenna while casting. I saw a tailing red and on the back swing of my cast i smacked the antenna. Gained my composure and made the cast. Twitch twitch BAM! The red hit my Redfin and the fight was on.. All up until the tip section of my rod snapped off and my line broke (Rod snapped right where i smacked the antenna). I was bummed, I still have the rod in hopes of having it fixed one day. 
--Hop
:texasflag

P.S. Billy, I was just kiddin about having everyones address. I'm sure you didn't steal anyones ID.
"$600 for a black leather Boostie!(sp) We'll it does lift and seperate!"


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*sneaky man*

hi
just let me say, i did not recieve any thing that i was not suppose to know, as far as the addy, we talked about that and said what if, and i said i will deal with that when it happens, i just happen to have a link to the winner, so all i had to do was ask a couple questions and i had all that i neeed.
i just want every one to know that we did this on the up and up nothing done wrong so please dont feel like i stole some ones i.d.
it was all in fun and good taste.
stix


----------



## centexangler (Jul 8, 2004)

Goags-you are so-o-o greedy! 
Billy: Great idea, you sly old dog!


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

o im so confused lol so how are you gonna get the winners address???
Cool contest other than im confused lol


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*confussed*

on this winner i will justy ask, as the winner will have to talk with me to give me all th info that i need.
stix


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

aaahhhh


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*Hop I can relate*

I once had a custom rod and reel combo that a fishing buddy had given me. It was a 6 foot graphite spinning rod with Fugi eyes and real seat and cork handle.....mated to a Shimano open faced ......man that was a sweet rig..

Anyway, I took several of the kids fishing one day and my oldest daughter decided that she needed to use daddy's special rod 'n reel.

About a half hour later she walked over to where I was helping some of the younger kids and said that "...I was casting with it and it slipped out of my hand ..."

After a good 45 minutes of casting and dragging bottom, I finally got the rod back in my hand. I put it back in the truck and went back to baiting hooks and untangling lines for the kids.

When we got home and started unloading gear from the truck, my custom rod was gone! Apparently someone had seen me retrieving it from the water and decided that they needed it worse than I did.

When you have as many kids as the wife and I do ( 7 in all plus all their friends) you kinda have 2 choices...

1 I can have a real nice custom rod and reel combo or two .....and I'll get to go fishing alone, or

2 I can buy Zebco's and the like for the whole crowd and then EVERYBODY can get to go fishing together....

I've kinda decided that the fish don't really care what kind of rod 'n reel I use (cause they ain't gonna bite on my line anyway)!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

SneakystiX Spiral rods, I gotta have one....LOL


----------



## dwood (May 22, 2004)

*You can have my address*

All you have to do is ask where to send my new BillyStix. I know some reds that won't bite unless its a spiral rod. dwood


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Well, I guess I 'm gonna loose this contest. I know my address isn't out there in cyber space.


james


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Billy, I think it's the kindest thing anyone could do!!*

It is just 2Cool how you are always donating rods to worthy causes (SCA, TOBA, ect.) and it's way to cool how you do these contests to give folks who otherwise might not ever have the money to own a custom rod, but love to fish and dream of owning a beautiful custom made rod with their name on it.
A good friend has been teaching me the art of fishing with lures, and with that has taught me that it's all about confidence. Well I believe that with one of your beautifully hand made rods Billy, that fisherman/woman also has all the confidence he or she needs to get out there and catch some quality fish, on that quality rod. 
Billystix is not just being a kind person by having contests to give away fine fishing rods... he's also instilling confidence in folk's ability to catch more fish!!
We love you Billy!! Hat's off to you sir!

Kay


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Billy, buddy you never seace(sp?) to amaze me. This sooooooo different and refreshing to have you take the wheel behind our backs and do a contest (or a winner). Well in the words of Darrel man Id love a "Sneakystix"!! And a offshore Stix at that ohhhhh man that would be way too cool for me!! For the next contest I hope your computer picks me out of the bunch. Again too cool and too sneaky Billy..................................later,Dave


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Cool Idea Billy!*

But then you're always coming up with new ideas! Now, I'm gonna have to be watching my mail!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

hey Billy, you know I was thinking about this contest and I think it could work out really well for both of us. Since I just ordered my 1st Billystix you could just include the "free " rod in the package with the one I ordered. This way I would get another great rod and you would have 1 less address lable to make out. So, sound like a deal?????????????


Get 'er done!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*iget great pleasure outaaa what i do*

hi folks you think you are having fun with this?
you oartttaa see me, i have more fun out of building and giving away than i do any thing else. course i gotta watch the ole pocket, i just set a little aside every nows and again so i can invest in my personal pleasures which is doing what i am doing at this very moment, giving good folks a chance at forgetting all the bull and just having a adult beverage and just havinnn a good time at some one elses expesnse.
trust me i love what i do.have fun an be sure to reply as many times as you want the more grease you give a squeky wheel the better it turns? that aint right? the only wheel that gets greased is the squeky wheel huh?
later
stix
oh ps to the unknown winner i just packaged your rod and put your name on it so i can mail it mon. hasrdyyy har har.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Slick*

Clever idea Billy! The wait for the winner to announce will be suspenseful.

Good luck to all!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Great ideal.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good Ideal Billy.


"When God measures a man,
He puts the tape around the heart instead of the head."


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

*Non-Contest Post*

I can't enter this contest 'cause I don't need an off-shore trolling rod. But when you get around to offering a deep water jigging rod (100 to 500 ft), I will be very interested!
I am glad to hear that Charlie missed you! I hope your sign is still standing!


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

hey hop, if you dont mind tellion, how old are you?..................JJ


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*I cannot tell a lie!*

:ac550: I'm 18 goin on 29! 

--Hop


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

no kddin? im 14 goin on 92...........LOL>.................JJ


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Only a SNEAKY biker would come up with such a low down behind the back SUPRISE contest! I'm LMBO about what you did.
As I have a BillyStix I am not in part 2 of the contest.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*not in the contest*

hi snagged my friend
i want every one to know that snagged alias jerry?
was the very first texan to own a billystix spiral he was awarded the very first spiralstix to be given away at a time when i was trying to figure out what good the spiral was good for.
so for what its worth to jerry and to the rest of the texans snagged has always been at my side on the long run to the point that i am at, at this very moment i dont know how far i am going but snagged will be there at my side, i really appreciate his following my journey, i have a ways to go and like my many texas friends jerry will help me on the journey.
thanks ole pal.
stix
by the way no matter who you are if you post you are in the contest no matter what. i want all my friends to help out with this contest as it will not be as good if anyone holds back.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Great idea, can't pass on the chance to win a new rod. Even if it is a off the wall behind the back contest.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*gotta love it*

yea i know dontya just love it.
stix


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Billy,

I have the hat, just need the rod! Red, White and Blue is my preference...heavy on the Red.  

You are 2Cool...!

Pam


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Isn't It How Great Life Is?....*



JettyJumper said:


> no kddin? im 14 goin on 92...........LOL>.................JJ


I'm 52 going on 29!! Billy. I think that is the fairest way to pull this off. Do you feel like you are being swarmed by loves bees? I can hear the buzzing all the way across the Gulf. I thank you again for the fantastic Flounder Stix you made me and I wish I owned a dozen more of various sizes. I hope who wins is somebody who hasn't won one yet. There are a lot of guys/gals who nomally couldn't afford one and who would charish the d*** thing for the rest of their life! Am filled with a great sermon from this morning and I pray the lord has a very special house for you to live in some day. God Bless You....You ol' Fart, Love, CF?


----------



## motex (Jun 3, 2004)

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky. Now I'm going to feel like a little kid wondering if Santa is coming. I hope I don't get a bundle of switches and a sack of coal.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Billy, ya got a heart as big as Texas (and you're sneaky as a Texan)  ... the honorary stuff was just gravy. 

Bob

p.s. Glad ya stayed dry during Charley ... right now I'm hoping our address is NOT "the path of Earl".


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

I want a sneaky spiral stix!


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

i cant wait till i get my billystix in the mail muhaha


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> God Bless You....You ol' Fart, Love, CF?


ROTFLMAO.... Thats funny....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man Billy you got me all confused about all this. I guess Ill just sit back and watch what happens..............................................later,Dave


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

:help: me get a sneaky-stix....:texasflag :goldfish:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I love the idea of the chance to get something for free, but when I saw that that something happened to be a Billystix, I think my heart skipped a beat. Could it be that I could win a free custom fishing rod without even knowing it? That's just 2 Cool!!! I love the confusion you've created. Reminds a little bit of your story about the guy that was mad that his rod guides were messed up, then you just confused him about why they were that way. Once the shock wears off, I'm sure everything will make perfect sense.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hello?? Is this thing on??


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

cool


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

:dance:


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Free Billystix and all I have to do is type here.....sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

Thought I may as well put something here, though I never win anything like this. But here's trying!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

post.....lol....


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

gonna have to post just for the chance....


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

*Never seen one?*

I have only been salt water fishin for two years and still have not seen a real Billy-Stix rod. I guess there must be something special about them to get all of this attention. Put me in the runnin for the next sneaky contest. I will give out my address and not worry about who sees it if that is the criteria. Are there any shops that carry the Billy Stix or are they mail order only?


----------



## Uno_Mas (Jul 27, 2004)

Uh Oh, I think the mailman is knocking on the door.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*I guess i need to make a trip to academy*

to get me a new penn reel to sit on my new sneakystix.hahaha

Billly, man you are too much. That is 2cool of you to give away not 1 but 2 free rods. Billy you da man.

Josh


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Well seeing how I am never lucky enough to win anything...I'll cheat...How about the making the winner the one who puts the biggest bend in a BillyStyix?



Well I think this makes me the winner!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Just make sure you spell my last name correct and send it to the right address this time. LOL. Can't wait till I can get another billystix. I just broke one of my boat rods the other day so this will be perfect timeing.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Billy -- I believe you are a marketing genious .... hehe .. I assume tour Stix will haul in 100# Cat .. It would be perfect for setting the new world record ..


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Well, I have allways wanted one, just caint afford one right now. Cmon Roll the dice.


----------



## CorkyMan (Aug 16, 2004)

*BillyStix*

Never owned one but always up for a new rod!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*i cant believe that billystix bending that way*

hi cap c
every time i see that photo i get real nervous i know that sucker is going to break most any second. man?
stix


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What Fun!!!!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Well I guess I need to post up also. Ya see I need one of those good sneakystix to go with my Penn 8500 so I can bend it like CapnC. Pick-me-pick-me. LOL!! Besides look at the advertisement you could get. LOL!! Billy, your the man, with all you've done for SCA, TOBA and the good folks on this board. Thanks.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

This is a 2 Cool contest. I sho' could use me a Stix right about now....Drew


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I really can't afford one right now Billy but it would be great to win a free one.

Let me know when you ship my Billystix!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey Billy do ya still got my home addy.LOL.....................................later,Dave


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Captn C where's the after pic of what was bending your billystix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*its day#1 " do you know who has a stix cominnn"*

guys and gulls
its day #1 do you know yet who has a free billystix on his or her front porch???
i wonder if i might have mailed that free rod on fri hummmmmm let me think????
later 
stix


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Me, me oh I hope its me, luck be Sneakystix tonight...............................later,Dave


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Please say it aint so! 
I havent given you my snail mail addy!:rotfl:
--Hop


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*still got a chance*

still got a chance at rod #2
stix


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

come on now......this is twilight zone stiff is made out of .....you are entering the Sneeky stix zone.....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man Billy your driven me nuts over here.Thank you for all the cool stufff you do for us,with that said you better get you butt over here for flounder season......................later,DAve


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there's a sign post up ahead...


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Billy, that's a cool concept. I read through that this morning. What a neat idea. Thanks on behalf of the lucky winner. I'm hoping ole Josh finds a little somethin' waiting for him. There are certainly others who are deserving too but Josh keeps sticking out in my mind as a great future billystix owner. I bet he even keeps Baxter from chewing on it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I came home today and was told I have a package*

I almost fainted. Then I remember I had ordered something from Italy. LOL Well at least my wife is happy, it was for her......


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Ill give baxter my Castaway*

If i get home and see a billystix on the porch.

Billy you are going to get someone fired from work for ducking out early to check the mail. Man that is just cool of you.

Josh


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"oh, the wells fargo wagon is a-coming down the street..."


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

Captn C said:


> Well seeing how I am never lucky enough to win anything...I'll cheat...How about the making the winner the one who puts the biggest bend in a BillyStyix?
> 
> Well I think this makes me the winner!


Charles...I think that you could win the person most likely not to be asked on a fishing trip aboard a (working) boat contest!

You got my vote!

LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

*The Dog Barked...*

...but it was only the Jehovah's Witness lady. - No Fed UPs today.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Dang no tube on Door step either but the ups man usually doesn't get here till around 5 so maybe there's hope.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well mail person came and left no tube,guess Ill have to keep my spirits up for Stix #2 heres to wishin & hopin....................................later,Dave


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

On A Mission said:


> Charles...I think that you could win the person most likely not to be asked on a fishing trip aboard a (working) boat contest!
> 
> You got my vote!
> 
> LMAO!


LMAO at Dan.... too funny


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nothing on my porch, and the ups man already went by, i guess im in the same boat with everyone else. Hoping for #2


Josh


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

there was a knock at my door and i almost killed myself getting out there......"NO I DONT WANT ANY MEAT, I WANT MY BILLYSTIX!!" i bet i dont see those guys again LOL.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

LOL Allicat samething just happehed to me darn near broke my neck.......................later,Dave


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

anyone got their rod yet.... suspense is killing me


----------



## CorkyMan (Aug 16, 2004)

*Already!*

I think I see the UPS guy coming towards my front door!!..lol


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

*hmmm*

.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*You are going to get a lot of hits with this thread*

and that was soooooooo wrong!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*Guess What!*

I didn't find one today, and don't expect to!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*trying to put out my fire?*

there is always some clown trying to put out my flame????
you best be careful the u.p.s. man from he?? might be watchinnnnn you bad boy.
perhaps it will raise its ugly head on tue, leeeemmmee seeee when did i mail that rod????
later stix


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Billy*

You are an evil man, you know young bucks like me dont have high blood pressure but you are relly putting a strain on people like darrell. Take it easy on us. There have already been to near misaccidents of people trying to get to the door. I just hope on one ends up in the hospital before this is over with.

Josh


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> there is always some clown trying to put out my flame????


 This isn't what TTMB is about, please check your PM's


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Please keep all posts about this contest within this thread. I don't want to have several threads on the board running at the same time about the same thing. I appreciate what Billy has done and is trying to do, but I also have other advertisers to consider, as well as server issues in this. I appreciate everyone's understanding and cooperation.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Looks like this contest almost Spiraled out of control. A Russian Roulette Lotto Rod contest...hmmmmmmmmmm 

Round and round and round she goes.....where Molly stops...nobody know.

A twist of fate awaits.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Billy's heart is in the right place on this, trust me. But, this was banging the server so hard over the head yesterday, to the point I had to reboot it twice, which I have never had to do before. Plus my system admin is about ready to run me off. I can disable some features to keep things in line here or we can simply keep it all in one thread.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I think we should all thank billy for his generosity and added excitement that he brings and mont for putting up with us. Thanks Guys


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*True indeed*

Billy works very hard keeping his fellow texans in free fishing gear and the fun involved with the contest is worth it even if i dont have anything to show for the hard work.
Mont is probly the best webmaster out there, this is his board for us. With out the big man running the show this place would not be here or would have went down the crapper along time ago.

Thank you Billy
and 
Thank you Mont


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

hmmm, winner better post up quick before we burn the (server) farm down ...


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Still hasen't shown up here. Checked the front & back doors just in case....... 


Later,

Jeff


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Mont and thank you Billy,but its not here either..............................later,Dave


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

Nothing on my doorstep. I had to come home for lunch to check. I'm wondering who is at work right now, sitting there with a billystix at the pad, just waiting on them to get home!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Only you would come up with a contest like this Billy. This has got to be the most original contest I've ever heard of. It's like X-mas in August. LOL. Only a twisted or should Isay, spiralled mind like yours would come up with it!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Do you need my address yet Billy?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

3:38 pm ... here comes the UPS truck ...


:question: .. :question: .. :question: 


3:39 pm ... there goes the UPS truck ...


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Just thought I'd let y'all know Billy normally uses USPS I think?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*awwa..*

If he would have stuck them on this UPS truck we would have heard about a winner already.
lol
--Hop


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

i 've been at work all day, hope i have a suprise waiting for me when i get home. i'm ready for a new kind of fishin'

good luck to all


james


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Well once again the post man has come and gone, and still nothing on the porch. Well maybe tomorrow.
Billy you got my address right didnt you??


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

If that was on my doorstep when I got home, I'd be off work "sick" the rest of the week.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

dangit! that darn UPS man came by and didnt have my Stix, instead he handed me a friggin box of coffe.....grrrrrrrrrrr..... I was upset big time. I just went inside and went to sleep to dream about ym stix i need. Im all tore up inside...( come on somebody... who goted the stix???? confes now............JJ


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

What a great idea. Billy you must have a heart the size of Texas. Count me in!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Mont said:


> Billy's heart is in the right place on this, trust me. But, this was banging the server so hard over the head yesterday, to the point I had to reboot it twice, which I have never had to do before. Plus my system admin is about ready to run me off. I can disable some features to keep things in line here or we can simply keep it all in one thread.


Billy,

Maybe you could use this quote to show what the excitement of a free Billy-Stix does to us Texans?! Should be good for publicity.

Now, who's got that Sneaky-Stix?:ac550:


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

What's up ??? Who won ???

the suspense is killing me....


----------



## whopperstopper (May 21, 2004)

Billy,I think that contest was pretty ingenious... but I am stuck on one part... how do you know where to ship the rod too only by their posts? how did you get an address? and you sure are getting a great posting response to this !
whopper


----------



## whopperstopper (May 21, 2004)

Just finished reading the post... Billy, this thread is going off the scale! What a great job you did here... answered my previous question too.... unfortunately I too moved recently and dont think you have my addy either! [] but there is always next time!! OK Yall quit sand baggin!!! who got the stix!! Any chance of Molly dropping it off at my door?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would not mind having a nice new spiral offshore sneakystix either...


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

man, billy what have you started here?? right now i am trying to get my heart to jump back into rythem. i just heard a beep beep and looked out to find my ups guy in my driveway! my heart started racing and i could hardly breath, but i made it out there without breaking my neck this time............ only to have him hand me an ENVELOPE addressed to my daughter :headknock 
i wish SOMEONE would post up that they got it so i can get something done around here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

*Me Too!*



allicat said:


> man, billy what have you started here?? right now i am trying to get my heart to jump back into rythem. i just heard a beep beep and looked out to find my ups guy in my driveway! my heart started racing and i could hardly breath, but i made it out there without breaking my neck this time............ only to have him hand me an ENVELOPE addressed to my daughter :headknock
> i wish SOMEONE would post up that they got it so i can get something done around here!


I was up late last night watching the olympics, so I went back to bed for a catch-up nap mid-morning. Suddenly my dog started barking and woke me from a sound sleep. I look out the window and there is a UPS truck! :dance: 
I almost brole a leg trying to get my pants on and hobble to the door!
I finally get there and open it, only to watch the UPS guy walking up the walk to my neighbor's house. :hairout:

Billy you are *SO* mean and devious! 

-JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

My mail person hasent been here yet, can I count on it today Billy? Please say yes..................later,Dave


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Some one fess up*

Whos got the sneakystix, comeforward so the rest of us can get some sleep tonight. Billy man what did you start this is nerve racking.

Josh


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man, I am behind the times!
I havent checked my po box in a few days! Guess I am headed there after work! lol


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Josh,

I just thought of a dirty trick?! :idea:

What if Billy sent out a PINK SNEAKY-STIX, and you got it? 

Since you wouldn't use Rosie's pink one, would you use it iffin it was yours:question: LMAO:rotfl:

Pam :tongue:


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Pam,
With a big **** eating grinn on my face 

Once again the mail has already came and still no sneakystix. 

Josh


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man Billy this is getting rediculous, mail guy came and left and didnt leave me anything (oh wait you already knew that) anyway maybe tomorrow. Dude it was good talkin to ya as always, have a good one brother...........................later,Dave


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

Nothing here today either. Then, I have no clue as to how my snailmail addy would wind up in the hands anyone else. Oh well, back to feeding snakes and waiting for my next day off....

Juan


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

Hey Billy, just knew when i got home i would have a new pink offshore rod to match my pink flounder rod. I guess i will just have to wait longer.

ROSIE


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*.*

...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

??


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Yea, I Know....*

I'm asking Monty to delete that. I read it this morning and didn't understand it myself!!(?) I'm losing it! LOL! CF?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

CF,

It was the start of another thread about this one. It has already been deleted. Thats whats left

Josh


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i am still waiting to see who is the winner !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spazm (Jun 21, 2004)

Its Me!!!!!!!! Its Me!!!!! No not really, but I did save alot on my car insurance with Geico!


Great contest Billy. You built a spiral rod for my dad and he still says its almost to pretty to fish with.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

....here comes the brown truck.....there goes the brown truck,

....here comes fed X..... there they go,

.....here comes USPS..... sorry that was just Lance,

....so where is the DHL truck ? must all be at the Olympics

....maybe tomorrow ???


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

It's Thursday already....c'mon and fess up! Who got the Sneaky-Stix?:an1:


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*today has to be the day*

hi guys and gulls
if the winnewr does not post up today then i will let you know on fri who won the secret rod, i have to work all week end, so i will try to get a winner up first part of next week for #2.
i really had intended to go with part#3 for a 3rd rod but i had better cool down,
i am walking on thin ice as it is?
i just want to thank all my many friends who took part in the contest i truly loved seeing you all having such a graet time.
later
stix


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Billy it good to hear from ya again, ifn you need my address Ill be more than happy to give it to ya LOL....................................later,Dave


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

Can't win if you don't enter, I'm in.


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

*Please!*

Give a rookie a bone! A rookie would enjoy your rod much more then a veteran, they already have everything they need....right? LOL....just kidding count me in.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Still waiting!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

UPS is going to tire of me calling them!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Billy ships USPostal service.........


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Well...what a treat! I just fished with Sidecutter today and he was going to let me reel in the next trout on his Stix rod when he hooked another big trout to see the difference....Well Sidecutter was willing but the trout did not show up! So maybe a new member has a chance!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Billy,

I just went and read your last post--that you will post up a winner for#2 sometime next week...That's 2COOL, cuz in your very first post, you said the contest would run until 9-29-04.

:dance: You're getting more and more SNEAKY on us!

:rybka: This fish needs a Sneaky-Stix!

Take Care,
Pam :tongue:


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Whos got there sneakystix out fishing and did not lets us know*

For the 4th day in a row i have speed home defying the laws of man in order to see if Molly was waiting on my porch, and if not her atleats a package from billy. And for the 4th day in a row i have come home empty handed. Whos got the sneakystix?

Josh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I know somptin ya'll don't know,, naaa na naaa na naaa na....... I just got a call from a very excited person..... I'm sure a report will come soon.....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

*We Have A Winner!!*

Wahoo!!!! Guess what was sitting on my porch when I got home a few minutes ago?? Could it be the SneakyStix?? I quickly grabbed my camera and took this pic....will post another pic or two when I get 'er opened.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Jeez...looks like I need to clean my dryer vent out....will have to wait for now....I gotta go get a chainsaw to get into this tube.....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I know somptin ya'll don't know,, naaa na naaa na naaa na....... I just got a call from a very excited person..... I'm sure a report will come soon.....


Dang, didn't think it would be that quick....... Skin that smokewagon Cuz, open her up and lets have a looksee......


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Okay...record speed getting her opened.....gotta get my camera in hand now to take some pics.....boy, is it BEAUTIFUL Billy....you out-done yourself on this one.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*hot dang!!!!!!!!!*

hot dang, boy howdy, yahoo at last!
folks we have a winner as you might have guessed by now, miss dixie is the owner of the sneaky stix, congrats miss dixie, now we can pick our 2nd billystix off shore rod, funny i orderd 20 more blanks on mon and recieved them today really some nice off shore stuff even tough enough for tuna or big snapper.
thanks everyone it has been a lot of fun, it always is my pleasure to give rods away.
later
stix


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

*Here's a teaser....*

.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Hey Cuzzz, shall we chase kings and sharks Saturday morning ?????


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

BillyStix...thanks so much....I can't wait to get her broke in....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Hey Cuzzz, shall we chase kings and sharks Saturday morning ?????


I'm ready when you are....unless the wind is still a blowin' 100mph like now..lol.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

These pics just don't do this rod justice!! Guess I gotta get MT Stringer or DoradoMahi to take some for me.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Lean it up against the wall and lets see a full size view.... Then a pic of the reel seat area and the buttt


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

OMG danm that is such a sweeeeeeeeeeettttttt looking Sneky Stix........WOW.......words just dont do it justice!!!!!! Billy man,dude,compadre,brother you never fail to amaze me to the fullest!!!!! Well heres hopin I get a shot at Stix #2{prayin to the rod gods}. Wendi I am very happy that you won, congrats, now its time to put some salt on that the Dixie Specal(Sneaky Specal) and Git Er Done. Billy again you are tops in my book(good talking to ya earlyer)....................................................later,Dave


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ya Ya what Darrel said................................later,Dave


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Looks like you need to go buy a Calcutta 400..... Spool it up with 30# big game....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Darrel I was thinking the same thing either a 400 or maybe even a 700, they would both be a fine complement to the Stix....................................later,Dave


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

more pics...(still workin' on the full-size photo)


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Oh man thats sweeetttttt I gotta win me one{come on rod gods}........................later,Dave


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Okay...this is the best I can do on a full-size...when I took the pic vertically and re-sized it to fit within regulations, it cut off the bottom of the rod...


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

One more photo and I'll quit....thanks again BillyStix...you're the greatest honorary Texan I know. Now, get back to Texas ASAP!!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Congratulations! That's an awesome looking rod...my favorite color scheme, too!  

Pam


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*great photos dixie*

hi miss photopher girl
nice shots, if you look at the design on the butt wrap, that really was a cool job immmmm not sure how i came up with that?
but one thing for sure you got an originial billystix spiral.
now go get a big king and get a good photo of rod fish and lady angler and it goes on the web site.
stix
ps doing a bit of work on getting ready to pickinnnnnn the weeeennnerrr of stix#2.
later stix


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LMAO at Billy...... I bet your favorite part is wrapping the buttt.... While your looking at the eyes..... And figuring out the tip position...... Your a master mind....


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

holy jumpin jesus! wow windi you must be on top of the world now. thats a sweet arse rod. I just gotta get my hands on one someday. im gruene with envy here...........JJ


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,
When I ran across this site by chance.I just had a feeling that this was a web-site that I could stick with.And the thought of getting a cool, rod just makes this site that much better.A Hunting form and a fishing form all in one,what more would a outdoor person want?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Having met the infamous Bryant Middleton McDaniel in the flesh, I can tell all of ya that he is one down to earth kind of guy! 

Roger1shot...you have found the best board that a person could ever ask for. These people are like family and we ALL care about each other which makes it even more special. 

I was quite suprised to see the PVC pipe on the porch this evening. I have been out of town for the past several days attending my uncle's funeral out of state and away from the computer for a while. I got home this evening and saw a package on the doorstep. I called my cousin, BadHabit, and told him that I got a tube from Stix that I didn't order....he told me to check out the "free-stix" on-line which I did.

Red, white, and blue.....American true......Billy, this rod is FANTASTIC! Thanks again for being such a faithful supporter of TTMB. We love ya!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Nice work Billy. Are those Flags woven in? Do you think you could do some Texas Flags?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Priceless! Tip of the hat to ya for the donations you give and all the extra buzz you keep generated with the rods.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Step out one night and look what happens*

Wendi, 
Congrats, but did you double check that address, i think the post man messed up. Nah just kidding, that is one sweet looking king buster Texas true sneakystix. Billy man great job on the stix, the contest and everything. I praying now for the contest gods to shine on the poor fisher.....(fingers crossed) come on sneaky stix #2.

Josh

Oh and wendi if you want to let me borrow that one i will have not problem giving it a work out. It aint pink thats for sure.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Back to the top (of the board) with the Sneaky-Stix!

Drum roll.....and the winner is :question: :question: :question:

I have to say this was fun...Thanks, Billy!:bounce:

Pam


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*the 10 runner ups is??*

ok
drum roll, the 10 runner ups to be picked from?
#1bay gal
#2 bad habbit
#3 salty cowboy
#4never enough
#5 come from
#6 jetty jumper
#7 popin cork
#8 barnacel bill
#9 whopper stopper
#10 allicat

and the winner of billystix#2 is???
i will try to get the winner as soon as possible.
stix


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Oh man this is so exciting, Ilove this new contest format Billy. Now I cant stop checking the PMs and e-mails...............................................later,Dave


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

hot dog! Billy, you da man! I caint belive I came in 6th. your cool Stix! ...............JJ


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Billy , brother you got me sweatin again. You are 2 cool Billy...........................later,Dave


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

you go, Bay Gal !!!! ... sorry, Darrell, Josh, etc... gotta root for the home team


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I can see the future..:ac550: ......We will soon be having "Billy-Stix Owner Reunions"!!! That's 2Cool...Bringing pictures of our awesome catches...and comparing the beautiful handiwork described by us and crafted by our master rod-maker.

Gonna get my custom order in soon...see ya at the reunion! Maybe we should have a competition....coolest design, and most effective stix, etc.

Billy can do the handicraft, but we gotta get the hook in the water!

Good luck to all of my TTMB friends in the contest...and thanks to our Wanna-Be Texan, Billy!

Let's FISH!
Pam

:birthday2


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*BillyStix..Thanks But No Thanks...*

If I get it send mine to that young Jetty Jumper. I'm broke, drunk and unempoyable anymore. Plus I don't give a ****. I couldn't afford to fish if I held-up a convenience store tonight. Thanks and congrats. on your success. CF?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man CF are you alright dude, that took nuts...................................later,Dave



P.S. you doing alright man?? PM or throw an E-mail me if ya want


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Yea. I'm Alright...*

I've got all I need and I'll wake up again tomorrow. Thanks for your concern. Very depressed and am taking meds. Been here many times before. Don't worry. But thanks. CF?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> If I get it send mine to that young Jetty Jumper. I'm broke, drunk and unempoyable anymore. Plus I don't give a ****. I couldn't afford to fish if I held-up a convenience store tonight. Thanks and congrats. on your success. CF?


no way. I wouldnt allow you to do that ComeFrom?... no way are you gonna give our stix up to me. I refuse to take it. you keep it. I dotn want your rod. thanks but you can keep your Stix that you won. please keep it...JJ


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*God Bless You JJ..*

nmsg. CF?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> I've got all I need and I'll wake up again tomorrow. Thanks for your concern. Very depressed and am taking meds. Been here many times before. Don't worry. But thanks. CF?


hey man, lets go fishin. whata ya say to that? I ahte to hear your depressed.............JJ


----------



## RadBrad (May 21, 2004)

*Inaugural Billystix Winner*

Yes thats right I won the first Billystix in last years contest. First of all I would like to thank everyone who supported my reign as the 2004 B.S.King (BillyStix King). It has changed my life. No longer do I have to break a sweat when landing a fish. As well as the money I saved on gas. Now that I have a Billystix everybody invites me out to go fishing with them. I tell them its part of my duties as the B.S.King, but we all know the truth. The only reason they invite me is because they know the fish arnt going to get away. Once hooked with a Billystix always hooked on a Billystix.

I was asked a question last week That I would like to answer. The question was Rad ( Thats what they call me back home ). Rad what are you going to miss most of all as being the B.S.King? I thought to myself. World peace? No. Is it all the wonderful people I got to go fishing with out there in BillyStix land? No. Was it all the fish that I put in the boats? No. Was it all the money I got for speaking at all the boat shows? No. Then it hit me like a bolt of lightning. I would have to say. It would be getting to date Molly the BillyStix model for a year. Guys most of yall will never get to experiance dating a beautiful woman that loves to fish and open Ice Cold Beers for the B.S.King. She is who and what I will miss the most.

Now if a woman wins this contest. She gets her own male model for a year. Then Molly will get to stay with the previous winner until such time another Male wins the contest. They only bad part about this is Billy is the male model and I bet you wont want to see him in a thong 

Again Thank you Billy for all the wonderful memories.

CYA
Rad "The B.S.King" Brad

P.S. Dont forget to watch my new reality tv show this fall on FOX. " Look whos going fish with Rad" It should be a hoot!


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Rad, your highness, can you let me borrow Molly for a few weeks? LOL......JJ


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

*Finaly got to break in my billy stix*

I finally got to break in my billy stix That I got back in march on wednesday. After missing several runs on it and breaking off two fish on something on the bottom I finally landed this beauty of a 32" red. I was starting to think the rod was jenxed <sp>. If any one is looking for a light tackle bull red rod tell billy to build you one on this blank don't remember what it is other than a ST Croix, and match it up with a stradic 6000 and 15 lb test.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Now Rad, c'mon Man...I think you must be recounting your dreams...Molly bringing you beers! 'course I'm kinda new here but I can't quite picture that, but stranger things have happened!

JJ, she might enforce your curfew and side with your momma in your agruments....be careful what you ask for!!! LOL

CF?, hey my TTMB friend...let's fish...Pelican and I are on the bay and always looking for an excuse to wet a hook (and drink a few)...who knows...maybe NeverEnough and Baxter will join us!?

Contest or not, we've made some awesome friends, and have lots we've yet to meet...

I troll the board and look for opportunities to meet up with fellow fisher-people...almost a weekly occurrence of possibilities.

I love this forum and the way all pull together for the betterment and survival of the sport and each other.

Can't wait till the next time I Yell, "FISH ON!"

Later,
Pam :doowapsta 


ps. RadBrad...Billy in a thong...I DON'T THINK SO!!! (can't even go there in my mind....lol)


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

curfew? are you kiddin? I aints got one. LOL....... LETS PARTAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LAMO............JJ


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey JJ just looked at your sig. Speakin of short tracks, dude we got Bristol under the lights Aug.28,,,,, man Im gonna be tanked off my rocker that Saturday.................later,Dave


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

BWH,whats a short track? a mini track or what? I ust got that off a song I heard.LOL.............LMAO..........JJ


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Alright*

Its on now.... Comon sneaky stix. Billy You are the man...
good luck to everyone...

Josh


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

good luck to all in round 2 !!!!!!


james


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Great contest. Looking foward to see who wins.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Wonder if this thread can hit 300 posts... its almost at 200.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Mont, is this the longest thread ever that you can think of? Short track is under 1 mile?


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

RadBrad said:


> Yes thats right I won the first Billystix in last years contest. First of all I would like to thank everyone who supported my reign as the 2004 B.S.King (BillyStix King). It has changed my life. No longer do I have to break a sweat when landing a fish. As well as the money I saved on gas. Now that I have a Billystix everybody invites me out to go fishing with them. I tell them its part of my duties as the B.S.King, but we all know the truth. The only reason they invite me is because they know the fish arnt going to get away. Once hooked with a Billystix always hooked on a Billystix.
> 
> I was asked a question last week That I would like to answer. The question was Rad ( Thats what they call me back home ). Rad what are you going to miss most of all as being the B.S.King? I thought to myself. World peace? No. Is it all the wonderful people I got to go fishing with out there in BillyStix land? No. Was it all the fish that I put in the boats? No. Was it all the money I got for speaking at all the boat shows? No. Then it hit me like a bolt of lightning. I would have to say. It would be getting to date Molly the BillyStix model for a year. Guys most of yall will never get to experiance dating a beautiful woman that loves to fish and open Ice Cold Beers for the B.S.King. She is who and what I will miss the most.
> 
> ...


Brad....you must be cornfused.......the "Texas's Greatest Liar" Billystix Contest was the previous contest....Walkin Jack walked away with a new spiral dream of his own.....but if'n you woulda entered this yarn...ya mighta given him a run for the money...uh...er....stix


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Billy,

Do you make pool Ques, Seeing as what you are doing for the fishing world mybe you could help me with my pool game.:smile:


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Billy,
> 
> Do you make pool Ques, Seeing as what you are doing for the fishing world mybe you could help me with my pool game.:smile:


If he did you know it would put all of those other custom ques to shame. People would think I actually know what I am doing until I scratch on the break. I don't think even a billy que could save my game


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

birdnester said:


> Brad....you must be cornfused.......the "Texas's Greatest Liar" Billystix Contest was the previous contest....Walkin Jack walked away with a new spiral dream of his own.....but if'n you woulda entered this yarn...ya mighta given him a run for the money...uh...er....stix


 Your both wrong! I am the first winner/owner of a BillyStix in Texas.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

:headknock Ok Billy, who is the first person in TEXAS who got a StiX..... Or do you remember...LMAO


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Darrel Im just hoping that by saying "Salty Cowboy" he meant me. Thats what I took it as and have been sweatin it since{prayin to the rod gods}...........................later,Dave


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

billy, im kinda lost here (not unusual for me!)  LOL but how did i make it on the top 10 list?? whatever i did, i want to keep doing it


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

allicat said:


> billy, im kinda lost here (not unusual for me!)  LOL but how did i make it on the top 10 list?? whatever i did, i want to keep doing it


It's a BLONDE thing....... ROTFLMAO.....:tongue: .... LUV ya Trudy


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Snagged was the first. I believe that I was the second.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ok darrell, that does it! im going down and buy and different color this time


----------



## SHIRLEE (May 29, 2004)

Rad you are the BS King alright!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Shirlee.....could you bee charming and post a larger size picture of your avatar?.....what the heck is that a rock lobster or one of those li'l troll dolls?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*we have a winner*

good afternoon!
we have a winner of rod #2, i started pulling the names out of the hat as follows, the last man standing is the winner?
#1-come from
#2-jetty jumper
#3-barnacel bill
#4-whopper stopper
#5-bad habit
#6-bay gal
#7-allicat
#8-popin cork
#9-never enough
#10-blue water ho(salt water cowboy) :birthday2 *winner*

congrats to all that came in the 10 runner ups, now do i still have till the 29th?
(what say ya mont? is it ok to go to the 29th?
if so then i will give the winner of part 3 another rod,"then its over" if mont oks it, then this will be what declares the winner of rod "3"
it will be poster __301__? who ever gets the post slot#301 will be the winner. now if mont wants be to stop here and now no problem, i just thought you guys was having so much fun i would do a little more to add to your enjoyment.
thanks for being such good sports, thats what sets you texas folks apart from some of the rest.
later
stix


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Billy, all I ask is that no one can post a response to their own post. In other words, I could win this rod in under a minute right now, by posting reponses to this post until the count hit 301. 

Posting twice or more in a row isn't allowed.

Oh, and Billy, this will be all over by Monday, lol. Trust me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2004)

212


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

300 posts! Guess we better get started!
:dance:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Congrats Dave, you lucky Dog....LOL


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

LOL Mont I hear ya brother......................................later,Dave


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*mont says ok*

hi guys and gulls
please follow the rules????
if mont is good enough to allow this and i am going to go the extra rod then we all must follow monts rule, you could get into some deep and i can be right there digging you out.
no excuses.
thanks mont and fellow board members.
stix
:cheers: what great fun this will be.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Dude I just looked back and saw that I won holy (you know what) oh man my hands are shakin with a grin......smile ear to eear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More in a few gotta calm down..................................................later,Dave


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Once again im left standing in the cold with no sneakystix to go fish with.....yet.

Thanks Billy for giving away all these rods you are going to kill the server but hey it was fun.

Josh


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

*eesh! I losted...*

..I musta be a cursed. LOL Blue Water Ho you are very lucky to get you a StiX.  post up your StiX PiX whens you get yo stiX..........JJ


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

*Wtg*

Congrats BWH! What a fun thread Billy.
You da man!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah! Congarts BWH!
Think we'll hit 300 by the time supper is ready!
lol
--Hop


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

I will be running for BillystiX


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

hey Stix, is the 3rd rod an offshore one or inshore? youve outdone yourself this time billy................JJ


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Contrats, Dave...you dawg...LOL...:cheers:

Hope the next one's a Bay Rod. I don't get offshore much...hint, hint, Billy.

BadHabit, You're Bad!---Rosie is gonna "*get all over you*" when she sees what you've done to her (picture) Avatar! (LMAO)

Good Luck everyone in the final round. ..hate to see it end.

Pam


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Rosie? he already gots Molly. LOL..........................JJ

PS- how will the winner be determined for the 3rd rod?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and 226 is good to go...


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

JJ,

Your homework assignment is to go back and read Billy and Mont's posts to learn the rules of the contest #3--and quit lurking at the Hooter's girls! LMAO


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Looks as if it's gonna be a looong night!:work: 
JJ, post number 301 will be the winner.
I sure could use a flounder or red rod for this fall.
--Hop


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

dang Im really havin a out of body experiance here. I knew how the winner was gonna be picked. eesh! im losin it y'all. I think the hotter girls are gettin to me. oh hold up... thats a good thing. LOL................JJ


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

JettyJumper said:


> dang Im really havin a out of body experiance here. I knew how the winner was gonna be picked. eesh! im losin it y'all. I think the hotter girls are gettin to me. oh hold up... thats a good thing. LOL................JJ


They must be.. 
Hotter girls are found at the Seabrook *HOOTERS!*

*:cheers: :smile: *
--Hop


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well guys and gals I just got off the tin can with Billy,always nice talkin to ya Capt. I had to sit a gather my self before I called him(Im so excited) and after a little while came up with my plan.........let Billy have free reign(sp?) and let him make it a truly "custom Billystix". I just know Im gonna love this rod ....hell I already do.Billy thank you soooooooo much for giving us all the oppertunity the own one of your works of art for the the low low price LOL. And also Billy thanks for coming up with one of the coolest contest to date, I think some recods have been broken on this one. If you need anything you got my phone numbers. Thanks for all the "congrats" and good luck to you all in winning and havin some fun. Now on to "Sneakystix 301".......................later,Dave


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*WTG Dave.*

Youll love the Stixx. Got one myself.:wink:


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Well I guess this means I still have a chance! LOL!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea Gary its cool when your own a Billystix its kinda like your in an elite club.............later,Dave


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Well, if this don't work i may just have to buy my way into the club!
--Hop


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*immmmm now brokeeeee*

now thats what immmm talking about.
cause immmm kinda broke(lol) going down for food stamps mon.
kinda wanted to come to the banquet, but gotta save my beer cans, so i can get flight money  lol .
great job guys and gals
stix
ps thanks mont for posting


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Billy if you and I combine beer cans we would have enough for a trip to costa rica and then some LOL.....................................later,Dave


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Woohoo! Can i come too! :dance: 
--Hop
"collecting cans one at a time":cheers:


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

hey dudes I got a big 55 gal drum full of cans. all fer the takin..LOL................JJ


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Billy,

Get ahold of darrell, he can have you enough cans in a weekend to get you and molly here.

Josh


----------



## FISH HARD (Aug 8, 2004)

241


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and 242 for testing. FISH HARD, your log in worked fine for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2004)

243


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and 244 

I can assure everyone, that if you can remember your username and password, you can enter this contest. If you can't remember either one, I can surely enter it for you. 

Billy, I am going to need your VISA number soon, lmao. You are burning down my email with folks that need help logging in.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

congrats to bwh on a fine rod . thanks billystiks.


is it 301 yet?



james


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Mont,


Does that mean the "lurkers" are coming out of the closet?! LOL

It will all be over soon! Thanks for your patience.

Pam:sheepy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

*Just a Thought...*



Mont said:


> and 244
> 
> I can assure everyone, that if you can remember your username and password, you can enter this contest. If you can't remember either one, I can surely enter it for you.
> 
> Billy, I am going to need your VISA number soon, lmao. You are burning down my email with folks that need help logging in.


Hey Mont, is there any way to hide or disable the "replies" count for this thread until the contest is over? - Or is the strategy of what will happen when we get to number 299 meant to be part of the fun? 

I think previous winners and family members should refrain from posting #300 in an effort to let their "favorite" win. 

:rybka:

ps: is Reba B's fence up yet?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey Trudy,

Whatca hanging out on this old thread for. Your not waiting for 300 are you?

Josh


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bay Gal, these "contests" have unexpected results, and along with that, unexpected expenses, as well as creating lots of work on my end. For example. this particular contest requires a "post" which requires that the poster remember their username and password. So far today, I have gotten hundreds of emails requesting passwords. I take great pride in the fact, that I don't record passwords in any shape form or manner. So, for each reqeust, I have to reset the password or request that the poster re register, and that is cumbersome at best. Add to those costs, the cost of the bandwidth cost for this particular contest, and well, it's pretty obvious about my desire to see this one through. I have requested several times, that sponsors check with me about these issues, and in this case, that hasn't happened. I wish the winners well, and in the future hope that sponsors will be so kind as to check with me beforehand.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

josh, i havent been on here all day, and just found out about this. but by golly, you have a good idea there! LOL truth be told though, i won my flounderstix last october, and i love it. believe it or not, i would love to see someone (wonder who???) win one that hasnt gotten one yet! hint hint


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the work you do mont! I'd be willing to pitch in some $$$ or a due to this board if you ever need it to cover bandwidth! 
Later, Hop


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

You aint the only one trudy, i would like to see some one who has not won get it too. 

you about ready to hit the water. Hows the moving process and all going do you have eveyone squared away yet?

Josh


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Me too Trudy....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Hop said:


> Thanks for all the work you do mont! I'd be willing to pitch in some $$$ or a due to this board if you ever need it to cover bandwidth!
> Later, Hop


I have said that before, also!
Just tell me where, when, and how! I'm on a fixed budget right now, but I can always empty my penny jar! 

:rybka:


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

thanks for your time and effort monty


james


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

256, we are getting close


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*mont needs my visa #*

hi mont
i truly did not mean to create this big a fuss, i as just a dumd ole cracker boy never relized the impact i was putting on you, i feel pretty bad about the extra work that i have put on you in this contest? and cost.
but trust me in this i will double check with you in the future.
does this mean when and if i see you at the sca banquet,"" i better go hide""
lol .
stix


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mont! Are nights and weekends free? lol


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

LOL Billy, Mont you do a fantastic job taking care of your TTMB family we love ya for it!!!!! As for the contest hell Im still excited as a get-out to see what happens at 301, good luck to you all and Billy youve done it again brother..................................later,Dave


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Mont, I have said i would pitch in every month too. I would be gald to do so... thanx mont and BILLY!!........JJ


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

mont, whats the most hits you got in a 24 hour period?



james


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hop, sure!

Billy, let's get this done tonight, brotherman. Mondays are hell on the server.

http://tobaforum.org/showthread.php?t=767 is just an example of how folks can't keep up with things like this and the time it takes to resolve them. I have yet to have someone send me their log in and not be able to post as them. The only way I know to test a log in, is to log out, log back in as the person having the problem, and post up. Without fail, I can do all that. I then log back out, log in as "Mont' and post back up.

Folks, the offers of financial help are appreciated. I pride myself on keeping TTMB popup free, self funding, and G-Rated. It's just the way we are and will be, as long as I am on the watch here.

259 is done


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

guests) JettyJumper, allicat, billystix, Blue Water Ho, Gary, Hop, Neverenough

nice little bunch of lurkers.. HEHE>.................JJ


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I told you man I cant wait to see how this turns out........................... later,Dave 264


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Oh and JJ every time Im gonna shoot for the coast Ill give you a call in advace to see if you want to go or if ya need ride,if ya want......................................later,Dave


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Here's to another wonderful monday! just kiddin!
Get er done! Post 301 is closing in fast!
--Hop


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

are we their yet!!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Lurker and Poster #268 reporting for duty


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

James, we have taken over 1,000,000 hits in 24 hours, on several occasions. I am not the brightest of webmasters out there, but y'all have to understand that it hurts me when folks that want to get in here, can't do that. I love to hit this site on the weekends, and remember how things used to be. Monday mornings are now getting out of hand, and I am not sure what to do about that. We are t-minus 12 hours from a re boot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Please.*

Can we give Mont a break?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

At 301 Mot its deff. Miller time LOL........................later,Dave


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Oh, and hey Billystix, but it's a little known fact I am in charge of the bar for the SCA deal. The first one is on me, brotherman.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> James, we have taken over 1,000,000 hits in 24 hours, on several occasions. I am not the brightest of webmasters out there, but y'all have to understand that it hurts me when folks that want to get in here, can't do that. I love to hit this site on the weekends, and remember how things used to be. Monday mornings are now getting out of hand, and I am not sure what to do about that. We are t-minus 12 hours from a re boot.


1,000,000 in one hour!! DARN THE REFRESH BUTTON! weird how monday is the worst of all days.. I'd think it would be closer to the weekend with everyone getting ready to hit the water.
--Hop


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Oh and JJ every time Im gonna shoot for the coast Ill give you a call in advace to see if you want to go or if ya need ride,if ya want......................................later,Dave


Dave, I would aprreciate that. god bless! I woudl take you up on that anytime even if its not in advance......JJ


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

ill do my part and wait till monday afternoon to log in. i need to get some work done in the morning anyways.


josh


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

24 to go


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

doh! I got practice in 30 minutes! I play Unreal Tournament 2k4 online. I hope this post is over with by then or i'll have to skip out on practice! If anyone plays, gimme a hollar!
--Hop


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

eesh! numero 301 is almost here...hint, hint......LOL.............JJ


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

20 togo


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Doh! I dunno whats worse! Having to hit the refresh button or having to delete emails from this thread! haha!
--Hop


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

just read the other threads and check back occasionally.


james


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> doh! I got practice in 30 minutes! I play Unreal Tournament 2k4 online. I hope this post is over with by then or i'll have to skip out on practice! If anyone plays, gimme a hollar!
> --Hop


whats that Hop? sounds pretty cool......JJ


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Hand it over.....rats a premature postulation


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

JJ it's fun! http://www.unrealtournament.com/
I play with team http://www.steelmaelstrom.com/
--Hop
Aka: [SMS]Tex


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well Im bowing out of this to let the battle begin Thanks again Billy and Mont GOOD LUCK ALL OF YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............................later,Dave


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

josh, i tell ya, its been a long HOT summer trying to get my mom and dad moved from mineola to alvin, and my mother in law moved from lake jackson to devine (west of san antonio). everything is slowing down now, and they are getting settled in. i cant believe they are so close to me now, its truly an answer to a lot of my prayers! the other day my mom fell and it took me maybe two minutes to get over there, instead of 5 hours. i think they are liking it here in the neighborhood too. i have been here for 20 yrs, so they had met a lot of the neighbors already through the years. 

hit the water???? you have no idea how ready i am!! got to get some birthday celebrations over with next weekend and then im not sure what could keep me off the water after that. LOL


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

only 16 to go..... Im glald i didnt go fishin today...LOL.......god wroks wonders when you least expect it...........JJ


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hop, 1 million in 24 hours, or one day. 27 million in one month. 

1 million in an hour would melt the server, lol.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

theres probly a fire over at the sever right now mont.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Looks like it's fixin' to get nutso around here. Mont, better take cover away from the server!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 point set match


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

yeah! Fire!! My fingers are burning!
lmbo!
--Hop


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Lemme help y'all along....


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

its gettin close


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

301?!?!? comon!


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

am i there?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Gonna be close ...


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

baby needs a new pair of shoes...er billystix


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

come on 301!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

How about a Catfish Stix ?


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

pick me pick me


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Aight.. this is the last one for me.. My fingers a re tired and i'm outa beer.
--Hop


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

301 Yeah baby


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

oh my......


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

now


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gotta try it.....LOL


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

one more time


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Congrats cat way to go.......................................later,Dave


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Catfish Styx ... gotta love it!


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

missed it by 1!!
congrats to the winner


james


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

here we go


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I cant believe something finally went right for me today .... =)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

when!

Congrats to Wendell!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man you know the server was goin nuts............................later,Dave


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

so who was it??


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

wow Hop. that is a neat tourny yougot goin......... I might hafat check it out and see if I am good at it./.LOL..........JJ


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

****, oh well, congrats catfish..... it jumped from 297 to 305 real quick


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Catfish Styx ... gotta love it!


It's whats for dinner! ROFL!!!
Great game all! Thanks Billy and Mont.
Congrats Catfish!
--Hop


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Now that's funny. One advertiser won another advertiser's contest. All is right with the world. Congrats Catfish!

And congrats Monty. The server didn't crash when 18 people posted all at the same time!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Dang missed by one! Congrats Catfish!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

congratulations dave, and catfish! you are going to love your new billystix. 
that was fun billy, thank you.

and thank you monty.......FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US!!!!!

trudy


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

dang!!! it took me 3 minutes to post my last one and WOW! 30 others posted whilst the 2 minutes wetn by......... I tell you... I AM CURSED! dagnabit! eesh! I ownder what that Cat StiX is gonna make out like.... Way to go Wendall!........JJ


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

CaptDoug said:


> Dang missed by one! Congrats Catfish!


must be a la porte thang. j/k

james


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

don't be too hard on yourself jettyjumper



james


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LOL! when y'all try to log in tomorrow morning, go make a cup of coffee, and drink it down and we might be back on line before you get done. Lag time is going to take on a whole new meaning. But, we will be back!


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

mont if you need testing help , i'll be up all night


james


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 10 (10 members and 0 guests) JettyJumper, -JAW-, birdnester, Blue Water Ho, Catfish, Hop, Miss Dixie, Neverenough, Snagged

lots of people! lol! hey trudy, what about Miss Dixie? you lefted her out.........LOL...........JJ


----------



## RadBrad (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Birdsnest I was the first contest winner in Florida. I was cruzn yalls web forum and ran across the thread


birdnester said:


> Brad....you must be cornfused.......the "Texas's Greatest Liar" Billystix Contest was the previous contest....Walkin Jack walked away with a new spiral dream of his own.....but if'n you woulda entered this yarn...ya mighta given him a run for the money...uh...er....stix


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*Come home to Daddy Billy Stix*

Say,
You know that I've got a good home for this rod.I'll take the rod out fishing every chance I get. I'll keep the rod in a safe place till it's time to fish.Any I'll even go out and buy you a new reel to go along with you. So come home to Daddy Billy Stix Rod.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

oh my goodness JJ, you are so right! i cant believe i did that, she's one of my most favoritest fishin gal friends too! wendi girl, you know i am thrilled for you! i know you will do us gals proud with it too! way to go girl


----------

